# Moraslat one of the best



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

Today Picture

one of my Best young Moraslat Pigeons
it's Black Moraslat Hen

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/moraslat-one-of-best.html

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like something from Alice in wonderland...


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

can that breed raise its own young?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

lmorales4 said:


> can that breed raise its own young?


Yeas, it's hard to any other breed to raise young Moraslat

so I make mix between Race Pigeon+ Moraslat to get a new pigeons with more little beak and use these birds to raise the babies


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

so your saying that you have the racing pigeons foster the Moraslat babies or are you saying that you cross the Moraslat with the racing pigeons to create a new race of pigeon with more beak?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

> cross the Moraslat with the racing pigeons to create a new race of pigeon with more beak?


Exactly, that what I mean


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very elegant pigeon. I'll bet he's a graceful flyer!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You Doveone


----------

